# Our Favorite Vivariums!



## roxrgneiss

This is a spin-off of two threads, one of which contained outstanding vivariums by members of this site, but many of the images were lost when the forum switch occurred this past fall. So, this is a new thread that will hopefully have more images backed up by photobucket or other image hosting sites, as well as uploads to this site. This is a recent thread with some links to great vivariums made in EU.

***Also, please post the thread in which the picture(s) are located, this will allow others to easily read up on any tanks they find particularly interesting. And don't forget to mention who made the tank, since we have them to thank for the enjoyment of viewing and inspiration! 


Here are some of my favs:

This tank started the latest DIY rock wall craze I think:

















*arielelf*



This one has exceptional plant variety and desirable overgrowth: 

















*Ben E*



This is simply awesome (480 gal!):








*pugman*



This isn't exactly a vivarium, but it's pretty darn nice and huge:








*medicineman*



This vivarium has loads of style:








*JoshH* (hope you don't mind - I borrowed a pic from your website!)


Now, lets' see your favorite tanks! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

This is a great spot to compile memorable tanks, so they can be easily located and remain viewable, especially for new members that weren't around when these were first posted. Personally, I'd like to see some tanks that the older members are fond of - many of us might never have seen them before! 

Also, I think this tank deserves a spot here, since it was voted as a favorite!








*boogsawaste*

Mike


----------



## skylsdale

Ghazanfar Ghori's "from scratch" enclosure was pretty nice (his thread documented the process):










Steven Bonheim's display vivarium has always been one of my favorites (see the full thread documenting its construction and progress HERE):










And Vic Skimmer's display was very artfully done (full thread HERE). Too bad he had to disassemble it before it really started roaring:


----------



## roxrgneiss

Great post, Ron, those are some excellent tanks! I was lucky enough to see Ghazanfar's tank in person once and boy is it a jungle! He gave it a trim while I was there, but I think it would take a machete to clear the way now.  

Here's another with no BG that I think turned out really well:

















*markbudde*


Mike


----------



## Marinarawr

^^ I second the above .


----------



## NathanB

i'm really diggin the large plant in the 2nd viv


----------



## sNApple

" jjt1's 40gal vert" from canadart
Canadart.org • View topic - Viv pics


----------



## pet-teez

Awesome! I'm glad someone started a new one, I keep going back to the older ones but get bummed out that most the pictures have gone *poof*


----------



## roxrgneiss

sNApple said:


> " jjt1's 40gal vert" from canadart
> Canadart.org • View topic - Viv pics


Very nice, I love the selag carpet! Thanks for sharing. 



pet-teez said:


> Awesome! I'm glad someone started a new one, I keep going back to the older ones but get bummed out that most the pictures have gone *poof*


Yep, agreed. I hope these stay around for a while!


Ok, I found another one after searching random words, like 'awesome' + 'setup'... 

These three-sided BGs in large tanks seem to turn out very well, especially with lots of great plants in good view:

















El Johano


Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss

I know there are a lot of great photos buried, so I've been searching for some cool tanks... what better way to kill some time? 

These three tanks at the Henry Vilas Zoo in Madison, Wisconsin are pretty darn sweet:


























Not sure who made them, but posted by *Devin Edmonds*


Mike


----------



## JoshH

Mike ~ Those look like Variance Design systems to me. Check out Variance Design.


----------



## skylsdale

JoshH said:


> Mike ~ Those look like Variance Design systems to me. Check out Variance Design.


Yup...Ben Eiben and the Variance team put those together.


----------



## NathanB

their rattlesnake one is pretty awesome too


----------



## roxrgneiss

JoshH said:


> Mike ~ Those look like Variance Design systems to me. Check out Variance Design.


Guess I'm not that familiar with the VD website. Wasn't sure since no one claimed them in the thread...



Anyway, just wanted to dig up some good pics to get the thread going. Don't want this to turn into 'my fav vivs'... 

Mike


----------



## R1ch13

Hope nobody minds me posting these...

My top 3

Number 1










This is by Tyler

I love how natural it looks, its is my all time favourite tank it really does look like a slice of the rainforest.

Read more about it here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/20322-freshly-setup-65-forest-floor.html

and here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/26660-65g-update.html

Number 2










Yet again this is by Tyler. He really does have a nack to building natural looking terraria.

Read all about it here... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/14858-65-gallon-update-10-25-a.html

Number 3










And last but not least, this beauty...

Its one of the most visually appealing tanks Ive ever seen, its gorgeous, problem is I cant find the post to credit the maker, Its really making me mad, because I was just on the thread the other week... someone help us out 

This is a very visually appealing terrarium to me, I just love everything about it...

Richie


----------



## ClintonJ

I like Tyler's second one. I was going to find it and post it here too. That Variance Design website has a leaf cutter ant setup that I've always wanted to build.


----------



## sNApple

love tylers tanks


----------



## boogsawaste

roxrgneiss said:


> Also, I think this tank deserves a spot here, since it was voted as a favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *boogsawaste*
> 
> Mike


Well sadly this vivarium doesn't look remotely close to this anymore. I recently ripped it apart and made a totally awesome looking huge stump to fit in the back corner and have the roots extend all the way to the front. There was also a drip wall built into the stump that ran down it and into a small pool divided by the forks of one of the roots. However I tried a different method of creating the stump and it turned milky looking after a week or so in the viv  So out it went and the tank is just basically flat right now with a buttload of plants and my azureus living in it. I have other plans for it but haven't gotten around to building anything yet as I'm still bummed over my stump (which is why I've been looking around for a suitable real stump replacement).

But thanks Mike for posting it up here!


----------



## roxrgneiss

boogsawaste said:


> Well sadly this vivarium doesn't look remotely close to this anymore. I recently ripped it apart and made a totally awesome looking huge stump to fit in the back corner and have the roots extend all the way to the front. There was also a drip wall built into the stump that ran down it and into a small pool divided by the forks of one of the roots. However I tried a different method of creating the stump and it turned milky looking after a week or so in the viv  So out it went and the tank is just basically flat right now with a buttload of plants and my azureus living in it. I have other plans for it but haven't gotten around to building anything yet as I'm still bummed over my stump (which is why I've been looking around for a suitable real stump replacement).
> 
> But thanks Mike for posting it up here!


Sure thing man, seemed like a fitting tank for this thread. 

Sorry to hear about the stump... hope your next one turns out great! Post some pics when you get it set back up. 

Mike


----------



## Julio

Hey Jim,
do you have a pic of the new one?


----------



## boogsawaste

Julio said:


> Hey Jim,
> do you have a pic of the new one?


I can't remember if I took any but I'll look around. I only had it set up for a couple weeks with the stump so the plants never grew in or anything. I still have the stump and I was thinking of covering it with some kind of epoxy. We'll see...If I find any I'll post them up. Sorry to get off topic! Great thread btw.

EDIT: Found a picture. Hope it's ok on here.


----------



## ClintonJ

This one is from a photography website. The tank is the friend's of the guy on the site. I can't find the link but he said the friend bought it from a professional somewhere in Europe and had it shipped over. I've got a 90 gallon I'm gonna try to make look half this good!


----------



## Julio

great tank!!! must be pretty large, that azureus in there looks like a tiny blue dot.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Just a bump. There are only so many uber-tanks out there, but over three years have past, so maybe there are a few more to add...


----------



## Tinctoc

ClintonJ said:


> This one is from a photography website. The tank is the friend's of the guy on the site. I can't find the link but he said the friend bought it from a professional somewhere in Europe and had it shipped over. I've got a 90 gallon I'm gonna try to make look half this good!


Looks awesome, but I don't deem it tinc friendly. Needs solid substrate, leaf litter and some rocks or something for them to walk on.


----------



## RhacIns0mniac23

R1ch13 said:


> This is by Tyler
> 
> 
> Yet again this is by Tyler. He really does have a nack to building natural looking terraria.





ClintonJ said:


> I like Tyler's second one





sNApple said:


> love tylers tanks


Tyler is certainly a great, well-respected man we should all aspire to be like


----------



## Elliot

This one probably has to be my favorite right now.









By skanderson


Who wouldn't want a viv that is so beautiful and big!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Nice one - that is a stunning display! *Here* is a link to a thread about the tank.




Elliot said:


> This one probably has to be my favorite right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By skanderson
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want a viv that is so beautiful and big!


----------



## Julio

Now that is what i call a desk!!!


----------



## hydrophyte

My current favorite is this paludarium by flyingSquirrel. He has a very good eye for selecting and placing plants.









flyingSquirrel


----------



## VenomR00

Wimvanvelzen
Link
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-new-wooden-hill-stream-tank-constr-jrnl.html

Litreally my favorite tank of all time followed by









The deeb
Link
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52841-300gal-paludarium-project-15.html


----------



## frogparty

The Deeb's archr fish tank is one of my all time favorites for sure!!!! AMAZINGLY well done


----------



## ICS523

well might as well post this viv by GRIMM:








Puts a lot of vivs to shame, that said there are a lot of good ones on this thread


----------



## DorisSlammington

ICS523 said:


> well might as well post this viv by GRIMM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puts a lot of vivs to shame, that said there are a lot of good ones on this thread


Sold in 2014. Makes me sad.


----------



## GBR

The rock work in the first one is amazing! And GRIMM's tanks are always awesome! Good source of inspiring vivs!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey all,

I'm adding a similar thread that surfaced a couple years ago (below) and giving this one a bump too. It always lifts the spirits to see what a little elbow grease and some plants can be turned into when you add love of the natural world and a plenty of imagination. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/131945-vivariums-inspire.html

Mike


----------



## nick65

Thank you Mike for bumping these..
Shame the terracom site is not available anymore as well as the other one with I believe 7or 9 great paludariums from Dutch guys (inc de mole I sort of remember) I used to visit very often a few years back.. Maybe I should check in old computer whether I had downloaded pics..

Nick


----------



## nick65

Found it! 
Terracom.tk
For everybody to enjoy!
Nick


----------



## nick65

Also found second link but sadly not working now .. http://www.georgecramer.com/dutchvivariums.html


----------



## MrMonterrubio

Hello!

This is a great thread!!!


Somo of my favorite vivs are the ones made in Hong Kong by the guys at THE GREEN DEEP

There's no construction journals or tons of pics, just a couple I got from their website.








































LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS VIV!!!!!


----------



## rigel10

Wonderful vivs, amazing! I would like to have more infos about them and better pics. 
.


----------



## roxrgneiss

It's been a few years so... Bump.


----------

